

Show HN: Talk tech, get hired. Our DRY approach to job hunting - bmul17
http://techresidents.com

======
bmul17
Note: We strive to make our chats interesting to developers and allow them to
take chats in whatever direction they choose. We're constantly adding new
chats, but here are a few examples:

War Story: Bug - Tell us your favorite war story about a memorable triumph
over a trying bug.

Slow Process Speculation - A linux process is reportedly running slowly.
Speculate on the potential causes of the slowness, and the steps you would
take to prove or disprove each theory. Creativity is encouraged.

Unicode for Grandmas - Unicode is frequently misunderstood. Think you can
explain unicode to an audience of grandmothers?

For or Against ORM - Describe your stance on Object Relational Mapping (ORM)
tools.

